# AG super resin or meguiars ultimate compound/meguiars 205 mirror glaze by hand



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

Which is best? will be doing a friend of a friends black vauxhall astra and it has very bad swirls.
Also this product any good?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845979_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

Or using this http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219210_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

We have got collinite 476 to go on top to seal it in as we will be both doing it


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I suspect the Megs UC would probably be best at removing lots of swirls by hand


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I suspect the Megs UC would probably be best at removing lots of swirls by hand


This, especially when used with white Meguiars MF pads that you can buy in Halfords.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I suspect the Megs UC would probably be best at removing lots of swirls by hand


What he said. Add in a proper hand polishing pad and it will clean up paint very well. Won't need M205 after UC if don't by hand.


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Need to try this.So many polishes glazes i cant keep up. Good job we have detailing world .I hear autofinesse tripple is good by hand Gtechniq P1, autobrite extreme glaze,poorboys blackhole/white diamond/chemical guys ez creme.So the big question for the more experienced people on here is meguiars ultimate compound better that the ones i just mentioned?


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks using the meguiars ultimate compound as of now and its very good.Does this need a second application? Or just a coat of super resin polish?


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

we have put 2 coats of ultimate compound and put the collinite on my arms and shoulders are killing me but the car looks a lot better.My friends are impressed by our work and want us to do their cars soon


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Erm.. SRP is nothing like Ultimate Compound. UC is an abrassive polish that needs to be worked to remove clearcoat and oxidization from the paint (it is NOT a glaze). SRP is a filler polish with little to no cut that mainly cleans the paint and adds a layer of protection. 

SRP you let haze before removing, UC you have to wipe off with Panel wipe/ IPA before waxing. You should not be leaving UC on the paint to haze.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Erm.. SRP is nothing like Ultimate Compound. UC is an abrassive polish that needs to be worked to remove clearcoat and oxidization from the paint (it is NOT a glaze). SRP is a filler polish with little to no cut that mainly cleans the paint and adds a layer of protection.
> 
> SRP you let haze before removing, UC you have to wipe off with Panel wipe/ IPA before waxing. You should not be leaving UC on the paint to haze.


Fully agree, the polishing oils from UC would probably interfere with the wax and reduce its durability. Think of a polish like using sandpaper, there is nothing to layer, there goal is to remove small amounts of paint whereas SRP will hide small defects and many waxes will happily bond to SRP.

On the other hand you know know how hard it is to polish a car by hand and why so many buy a DA


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Fully agree, the polishing oils from UC would probably interfere with the wax and reduce its durability. Think of a polish like using sandpaper, there is nothing to layer, there goal is to remove small amounts of paint whereas SRP will hide small defects and many waxes will happily bond to SRP.
> 
> On the other hand you know know how hard it is to polish a car by hand and why so many buy a DA


So Meg's uc then SRP will be ok to seal on or should the megs be cleaned off before srp applied?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

you usually IPA clean after compound to remove the oil and to see the actual correction.
well, at least when using a DA.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I recently used Megs UC with a G3 white waffle pad. I wiped off thoroughly but didn't use anything else to clean, then applied SRP.

It seems to be fine. A wipe over with something would probably be better but it's OK without. My understanding of these abrasives are that they respond to pressure and pad firmness if you want to get the very best finish. Next time I use it I will finish off with the G3 black pad and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

What is IPA?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Isopropyl Alcohol


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I have both these products and a DA now, but haven't used any of them yet. Is it quicker to use the DA with the SRP as well?

I have used SRP in the past by hand and it's been pretty good. Just thinking if You're doing the cut work with the UC, then maybe there's not much elbow grease needed on the SRP.


----------



## Black_S3 (Dec 11, 2014)

If you've got a DA I wouldn't bother using SRP unless it's a quick job on someone else's car. 

Never go to a lighter polish until the work with the heavier polishes is done.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Ooh just seen I have a bottle of Megs Ultimate Polish too. Is that better than AG SRP?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it's a pre-wax glaze, it should darken the paint a bit and make it look wet.
you should seal it with a wax, afterwards


----------

